# WAS Conference 2012



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

What is the fee for the conference? What is the deadline? Could you please post a tentative speaker schedule? As far as sustainable beekeeping, I suggest you might try to engage Mr. Michael Bush.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is a link to registration and cost:
http://ucanr.org/sites/was2/files/148201.pdf

Here is a link to the excellent line up of highly qualified speakers:
http://ucanr.org/sites/was2/files/149697.pdf


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

What is the "WA Honey Queen"?


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Dr. Susan Cobey is the queen of I.I. queen rearing instructors, (chuckle) but they might be talking about her line of New World Carniolan honeybees and/or queens.


----------



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

If anyone needs supplies, please let me know - I can bring them with me until I run out of room. 

Rick
Western Bee
[email protected]


----------

